# Say a prayer for our Japanese friends.



## wingracer

Watching the news right now. Japan just got hit by a monster earthquake and tsunami. Pretty staggering video of the water rushing in. Let's all hope for the best.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Watching this now. What a horror, that tsunami! Our thoughts are with them.

EDIT - Tsunami warning here and Australia too.


----------



## jurianbai

that's right, it's a *tsunami warning* to reach eastern Indonesia, the pacific in a couple of hours. hope has no significant wave. this is not a simulation, and I think we'll witness major systematic evacuation right now.


----------



## wingracer

Head for high ground my friend. I am quite hopeful it wont be bad for you there in Singapore but don't take any chances.


----------



## jurianbai

singapore and all coastline in malaya strait is somehow safe.... I'm watching indonesian channel now and it is a tsunami warning issued every second. i can imagine the panic in eastern indonesia right now. even in simulation they tend to be chaos, so real fear actually not the tsunami but the social panic.


----------



## Air

I'll be praying for our friends in Japan in the face of this catastrophe but also for my extended family in Taiwan hoping that they will be safe as well. I'm a bit nervous right now- it looks like the eastern shore of the island and possibly Taipei could be hit pretty hard. Thank God the city is literally surrounded by mountains!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Japan is a nation relatively well prepared for natural perils, and certainly has the economic capacity to do so. But frightening sight indeed. We were just having dinner and I was listening to Vivaldi afterwards when the news broke. We live in a perilous world.

Watching BBC right now.


----------



## Aksel

I'm trying to watch the live stream from Japan (I'm at school, so the net's rather variable), and I'm shocked at the destruction it has caused. All my thoughts go out to those in any way affected by the tsunami.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'll be keeping those suffering from this catastrophe in my prayers today also.


----------



## World Violist

Wow, this looks really bad... My thoughts are definitely with the Japanese.

I've got a friend in Hawaii, and she says there's a tsunami warning going on from that earthquake. Actually, she'll be okay, as I just remembered she's in school in Canada, but still... this is crazy.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My parents were thinking of going to Hawaii for their 25th anniversary, and would have left _today_. God protected them by making them change their mind.


----------



## Edward Elgar

It's dangerous living in that part of the world. I can't imagine what they must be going through.


----------



## jhar26

I'm very worried about that nuclear plant.


----------



## Yoshi

jhar26 said:


> I'm very worried about that nuclear plant.


Me too.

The pictures and videos are absolutely terrifying. And that massive whirlpool! I always had that thought that those only existed in movies... really scary stuff. 
So many horrible disasters going on in the world lately.


----------



## Almaviva

I've made a donation to the American Red Cross to help the victims and the reconstruction effort, just like I had done for the New Zealand earthquake and the Asian tsunami a while back.

I encourage whoever can spare some money to do the same, or to support similar efforts.

http://www.redcross.org/portal/site...toid=bfc13a56d35ae210VgnVCM10000089f0870aRCRD


----------



## tdc

On the radio earlier I heard they had gotten generators out to that nuclear plant to keep the reactor cooled down, and that it should be ok! I sure hope so...


----------



## Fsharpmajor

The BBC Philharmonic were on the road from Tokyo to Yokohama when the earthquake happened:

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-12710979*


----------



## tdc

I wonder how many here realize these last two earthquakes (New Zealand and Japan) likely weren't 'natural disasters'. But deliberately caused earthquakes using HAARP and other technologies by the last evil factions of the United States government. Their empire is crumbling (or crumbled) and they are in their final death throes. Lets hope the last of these bad guys can be stopped before the U.S. own people suffer similar consequences as is likely planned!


----------



## sospiro

tdc said:


> I wonder how many here realize these last two earthquakes (New Zealand and Japan) likely weren't 'natural disasters'. But deliberately caused earthquakes using HAARP and other technologies by the last evil factions of the United States government. Their empire is crumbling (or crumbled) and they are in their final death throes. Lets hope the last of these bad guys can be stopped before the U.S. own people suffer similar consequences as is likely planned!


That explains everything.


----------



## emiellucifuge

tdc said:


> I wonder how many here realize these last two earthquakes (New Zealand and Japan) likely weren't 'natural disasters'. But deliberately caused earthquakes using HAARP and other technologies by the last evil factions of the United States government. Their empire is crumbling (or crumbled) and they are in their final death throes. Lets hope the last of these bad guys can be stopped before the U.S. own people suffer similar consequences as is likely planned!


So.... Tectonic plates moving has nothing to do with it?


----------



## Weston

I'm a bit appalled at the reaction of some people. I hear tales that some oblivious thoughtless jingoists from my country are praying for any Americans who might be over there during this. When I go to the YouTube home page (and don't sign into my account) the most popular video that comes up is about the tsunami -- under the category Entertainment. 

Sometimes I'm embarrassed to be a human, let alone an American. What can I do?

(Liberal rant mode off.)


----------



## sospiro

I have tried to imagine what it would be like if my home town & everything in it was destroyed. No clothes apart from what I stood up in, nowhere to sleep, no food, no water, no money, no electricity, no music.

My heart goes out to every single person affected.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Weston said:


> I'm a bit appalled at the reaction of some people. I hear tales that some oblivious thoughtless jingoists from my country are praying for any Americans who might be over there during this. When I go to the YouTube home page (and don't sign into my account) the most popular video that comes up is about the tsunami -- under the category Entertainment.
> 
> Sometimes I'm embarrassed to be a human, let alone an American. What can I do?
> 
> (Liberal rant mode off.)


http://ignorantandonline.tumblr.com/


----------



## Aksel

Weston said:


> I'm a bit appalled at the reaction of some people. I hear tales that some oblivious thoughtless jingoists from my country are praying for any Americans who might be over there during this. When I go to the YouTube home page (and don't sign into my account) the most popular video that comes up is about the tsunami -- under the category Entertainment.
> 
> Sometimes I'm embarrassed to be a human, let alone an American. What can I do?
> 
> (Liberal rant mode off.)


I was perusing the comment section of a Norwegian newspaper article on the tsunami and someone linked to this massive compilation of people (presumably Americans) proclaiming that the tsunami was the revenge for Pearl Harbour. One would think that the nuking of Hiroshima and Nagasaki would be enough revenge for a long time, but apparently not.



> I wonder how many here realize these last two earthquakes (New Zealand and Japan) likely weren't 'natural disasters'. But deliberately caused earthquakes using HAARP and other technologies by the last evil factions of the United States government. Their empire is crumbling (or crumbled) and they are in their final death throes. Lets hope the last of these bad guys can be stopped before the U.S. own people suffer similar consequences as is likely planned!


Really now. I sincerely hope you're joking. What evidence do you have that a radio wave might have caused the earthquake? Earthquakes aren't that uncommon in Japan, you know.
And besides; everyone knows the earthquake is the beginning of the end of the world that is coming in 2012. I read it on the Internet.


----------



## jhar26

Weston said:


> I'm a bit appalled at the reaction of some people. I hear tales that some oblivious thoughtless jingoists from my country are praying for any Americans who might be over there during this. When I go to the YouTube home page (and don't sign into my account) the most popular video that comes up is about the tsunami -- under the category Entertainment.


Knowing human nature I'm not the least bit surprised.


----------



## tdc

@ Aksel for the record I don't think the world is going to end in 2012. I think some great things are probably going to happen though.

@ Aksel and Emiellucifuge:

This video has some good evidence to support what I am talking about. The gentleman speaking is Benjamin Fulford previously editor of Forbes magazine and now a Japanese citizen: (check out his wiki link)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin_Fulford


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Terrible , terrible , great tragedy in Japan, my thoughts and prayers with the victims' families.


----------



## jurianbai

Japan going to cut energy usage started today due to shortage.


----------



## Almaviva

tdc said:


> I wonder how many here realize these last two earthquakes (New Zealand and Japan) likely weren't 'natural disasters'. But deliberately caused earthquakes using HAARP and other technologies by the last evil factions of the United States government. Their empire is crumbling (or crumbled) and they are in their final death throes. Lets hope the last of these bad guys can be stopped before the U.S. own people suffer similar consequences as is likely planned!


I was hoping you were kidding, but apparently not. In addition to the way you're dismissing tectonic plates as the very well known cause for earthquakes (which sometimes hit the United States too), how exactly do you think the United States would benefit from this? I remind you, Japan is one of our allies, and we're in enough economic trouble to wish for another major world economy to take a hit... which ends up hurting even more our own economy.


----------



## mamascarlatti

And why waste time on Christchurch? Nobody even knew where it was before the earthquake!


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> And why waste time on Christchurch? Nobody even knew where it was before the earthquake!


Maybe he thinks that we were testing our super-evil weapon on Christchurch before taking out Japan (in spite of the fact that if we had such a thing, it would be more logical to use it on Iran or something)?


----------



## Aksel

Almaviva said:


> Maybe he thinks that we were testing our super-evil weapon on Christchurch before taking out Japan (in spite of the fact that if we had such a thing, it would be more logical to use it on Iran or something)?


But nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition! or Japan. Or something.

And don't forget that the Illuminati is in on it all as well!


----------



## tdc

Almaviva said:


> I was hoping you were kidding, but apparently not. In addition to the way you're dismissing tectonic plates as the very well known cause for earthquakes


No, I'm not dismissing tectonic plates as the very well known cause of earthquakes. I'm just pointing out that HAARP can also be used to create earthquakes. I have read some stuff suggesting these last two earthquakes were in fact politically motivated. I have provided some links - google Benjamin Fulford or David Wilcock, read their blogs on their websites (yes some of the stuff will talk about secret socities aliens and 2012 etc. ) If it doesn't sit well with you and you choose not to believe it, that is ok. I'm not trying to scare people or force my views on them, but offering another viewpoint. I respect your decision (everyone's here) to believe whatever they choose, but feel I also have a right to express my views too.

I have no problem talking about new technologies and UFO's anymore because I think its just a matter of time before such things will be openly discussed in the media anyway, and that is what I think a lot of this fighting behind the scenes is really about. The war for disclosure on free - energy and UFO's.


----------



## Aksel

But why on earth would anyone want to target Christchurch out of all possible places?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Yup, you can't even get a good trial melt-down because NZ is staunchly nuclear-free.


----------



## tdc

Aksel said:


> But why on earth would anyone want to target Christchurch out of all possible places?


There are various reasons that I've read. But it can be sickening to hear about. If you aren't into this don't read further:

Possible reasons I've heard -

1) weapons testing

2) a scenario similar to the Haiti earthquake which is allegedly a scam by the broke United States gov't to create a disaster and then set-up relief funds, and then steal the money from the relief funds. --> Look into how much of Haiti has been re-built with any relief funds...it's a little fishy.

3) Apparently there are about a million members of a secret society in the United States Government that are broke and panicking right now. They are seeking refuge outside of the United States. They were seeking to use one of New Zealand's islands for refuge, apparently after the Government of New Zealand denied this request the earthquake happened.

"Conclusions:
Has the US military been carrying out tests on a secret new weapon system 
using huge electromagnetic pulses from HAARP installations? The Christchurch 
earthquake bears some very strange and remarkable similarities to other 
recent major earthquakes that have also been suspected of HAARP activity. 
There is significant evidence that atmospheric conditions in the 
Christchurch area had been 'primed' for HAARP activity, that multiple HAARP 
installations in the US were simultaneously activated to a high level just 
prior to the Christchurch earthquake, and that Christchurch seemed to be the 
focal point of a 'global quake' around that time. Why were all those US 
delegates, US emergency response officials, and other international 
personnel in Christchurch at the time? And why did 9 members of US Congress 
suddenly leave Christchurch and relocate to Wellington just 2.5 hours before 
the quake hit even though their meeting wasn't due to finish until that 
evening, but they left behind the Deputy Administrator of the United States 
Federal Emergency Management Agency and another high level US federal 
emergency response official who were then subsequently and conveniently on 
hand to assist with the emergency response (just as in Haiti)? Did they know 
something was coming and were they preparing for something?

Was the Christchurch earthquake a man made event as part of a US weapons 
testing programme or some other unknown purpose? And if so, why Christchurch?

We must remain objective about all this but there are serious questions 
raised here and the victims of Christchurch and all the people of NZ deserve 
these questions to be looked at fully."

Regarding the Christchurch Earthquake:
http://uncensored.co.nz/2011/03/04/...aster-or-was-it-a-terrible-man-made-disaster/


----------



## mamascarlatti

OK, tdc, let's agree to differ here, and go back to the more neutral subject of what opera to watch tonight.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

The Fukushima nuclear plant is having a *melt-down*!--this is a big, big problem!!


----------



## Almaviva

> If it doesn't sit well with you and you choose not to believe it, that is ok.


Yes, it doesn't sit well with me, and yes, I don't believe it.


> I'm not trying to scare people or force my views on them, but offering another viewpoint. I respect your decision (everyone's here) to believe whatever they choose, but feel I also have a right to express my views too.


Absolutely. Feel free to express your views. I was also expressing my views that if we had such a weapon (which I don't believe we do), and supposing that we were evil enough to want to use it (which I also don't believe we are) it wouldn't be logical to use it against Japan, our ally (and whose economy, if collapsed, would affect our own), but rather against Iran, our enemy.

I'm not advocating for any such attack on Iran, by the way (I'm a pacifist). I'm just trying to say that these conspiracy theories can rarely survive the test of logic. When you start to look into them using the tools of logic, they start to leak.

Another example: the amount of money in these humanitarian aid efforts, if we wanted to steal it to patch our economy, wouldn't even start scratching the bottom of the big hole we're into. Besides, *we* are the world's biggest donors of humanitarian aid and what we give dwarfs what Haiti has received, so, it would make more sense to stop giving this aid rather than to cause an earthquake in Haiti in order to steal aid money. More likely, the disappearing aid money has to do with local corruption.

But these discussions usually lead us nowhere, so, it's best to discuss music.


----------



## tdc

mamascarlatti said:


> OK, tdc, let's agree to differ here, and go back to the more neutral subject of what opera to watch tonight.


I am totally cool with that! 

I will refrain from posting anymore about such topics since it (understandably) makes some people a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Almaviva

tdc said:


> I am totally cool with that!
> 
> I will refrain from posting anymore about such topics since it (understandably) makes some people a little uncomfortable.


Wise decision!:tiphat:


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Different Israeli and Jewish aid groups are on their way to Japan to lend their expertise. Top among them is ZAKA, the Israeli group of first responders and search and rescue.

http://quitenormal.wordpress.com/2011/03/12/israel-sends-zaka-aid-team-to-japan/


----------



## Almaviva

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> The Fukushima nuclear plant is having a *melt-down*!--this is a big, big problem!!


Last I heard, it was a partial melt-down - something to do with the first component of the rods that melts at about 1,000 degrees Celsius, but not the uranium, which melts at 2,200 degrees Celsius. Apparently the radioactive leak from a partial melt-down is very small. Unless there are other concerning developments, apparently the risk is less than one would expect if the situation had reached a complete melt-down, and the scientists were saying that the temperature of the core should stay stable between these two numbers, avoiding the bigger catastrophe. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Almaviva

One piece of good news in the middle of this horrific tragedy: this cute baby was rescued alive today.


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> Last I heard, it was a partial melt-down - something to do with the first component of the rods that melts at about 1,000 degrees Celsius, but not the uranium, which melts at 2,200 degrees Celsius. Apparently the radioactive leak from a partial melt-down is very small. Unless there are other concerning developments, apparently the risk is less than one would expect if the situation had reached a complete melt-down, and the scientists were saying that the temperature of the core should stay stable between these two numbers, avoiding the bigger catastrophe. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


I really admire the Japanese people. They take this tragedy with so much dignity. No agression, no looting, no complaints when they are waiting for hours outside the supermarket in the hope of getting some food, no egocentric behavior. They are an example for us all. Time magazine doesn't need to name someone the person of the year at the end of 2011. Just give the honor to the Japanese people.


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> I really admire the Japanese people. They take this tragedy with so much dignity. No agression, no looting, no complaints when they are waiting for hours outside the supermarket in the hope of getting some food, no egocentric behavior. They are an example for us all. Time magazine doesn't need to name someone the person of the year at the end of 2011. Just give the honor to the Japanese people.


It's what you get when you have thousands of years of civilization, and a well-educated society with high IQ average (the highest average in the world). I have lots of admiration for the Japanese people.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Almaviva said:


> It's what you get when you have thousands of years of civilization, and a well-educated society with high IQ average (the highest average in the world). I have lots of admiration for the Japanese people.


Well, there's always two stories to the subject...


----------



## Krummhorn

This thread is about the disaster of Japan as per the OP below:

If you wish to post concerning the OT, please do so ...



wingracer said:


> Watching the news right now. Japan just got hit by a monster earthquake and tsunami. Pretty staggering video of the water rushing in. Let's all hope for the best.


----------



## Toccata

tdc said:


> I wonder how many here realize these last two earthquakes (New Zealand and Japan) likely weren't 'natural disasters'. But deliberately caused earthquakes using HAARP and other technologies by the last evil factions of the United States government. Their empire is crumbling (or crumbled) and they are in their final death throes. Lets hope the last of these bad guys can be stopped before the U.S. own people suffer similar consequences as is likely planned!


I didn't realise this. Are you sure you haven't been reading too many comic books, perchance?

Could you possibly speculate on the US Government's next target for the creation of an artificial earthquake, only I need to fix my vacation plans for later this year and I don't want to go anywhere dodgy.


----------



## Hazel

The first thought that struck me was why, of all the countries in the world, would Japan have nuclear power plants or anything else nuclear? I would have thought they'd have been the last people to want nuclear. We have short memories.

Some 100 miles plus a bit west of here there is a nuclear power plant. We sit on the New Madrid fault line, squarely atop it. When it has a small shift, it can be felt some 250 miles to the west. And, they tell us "it can't happen here". Famous last words.

Someone said New Zealand is nuclear-free. Hooray for New Zealand.


----------



## Toccata

Hazel said:


> The first thought that struck me was why, of all the countries in the world, would Japan have nuclear power plants or anything else nuclear? I would have thought they'd have been the last people to want nuclear. We have short memories.
> 
> Some 100 miles plus a bit west of here there is a nuclear power plant. We sit on the New Madrid fault line, squarely atop it. When it has a small shift, it can be felt some 250 miles to the west. And, they tell us "it can't happen here". Famous last words.
> 
> Someone said New Zealand is nuclear-free. Hooray for New Zealand.


You'll find that it's the result of Japan's lack of natural energy sources, coal and oil, in particular. Many other countries are going the same way in building more and more nuclear energy plants. The Japanese nuclear plants were built to withstand "normal" natural disassters, but probably not enough resilience was built in to withstand a 9.0 Richter scale earthquake, followed by a really massive tsunami, which are unprecedented events in living memory.


----------



## Hazel

Toccata said:


> You'll find that it's the result of Japan's lack of natural energy sources, coal and oil, in particular. Many other countries are going the same way in building more and more nuclear energy plants. The Japanese nuclear plants were built to withstand "normal" natural disassters, but probably not enough resilience was built in to withstand a 9.0 Richter scale earthquake, followed by a really massive tsunami, which are unprecedented events in living memory.


I know. There is that but I couldn't help the reaction. After 1945, I'd think they'd want to try anything else. What did they do before? They had to import those other fuels but...... How about wind farms? Can they work there?

Well, we can only help them to recover now. Not hash over the past. What is done is done.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Hazel said:


> Someone said New Zealand is nuclear-free. Hooray for New Zealand.


And it better stay so, because of our geological instability.

We are lucky in that we can generate hydropower, and we have a tiny population. But there is still resistance to alternative forms of power - eg the "not in my backyard" attitude to wind farms.


----------



## sospiro

mamascarlatti said:


> And it better stay so, because of our geological instability.
> 
> We are lucky in that we can generate hydropower, and we have a tiny population. But there is still resistance to alternative forms of power - eg the "not in my backyard" attitude to wind farms.


And geothermal power.


----------



## jurianbai

and for recovering progress picture


----------

